# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Evidence Numrash Kursiv dhe Numrash Kapital qe ne vitin 113 AD

## Baptist

mund t'ju duket e pabesueshme por ...
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...nitt_01%29.jpg

----------


## Baptist

(per ata qe nuk e kane aftesine e te verejturit ne nivel te duhur, vijon drejtuesi)

 Ne shtyllat mes autorit te ures [kjo eshte ura mbi danub e ndertuar me porosine e Trajanit], (autori eshte ai qe i mban kaun per flijim)

shohim II [kapital] . 3 [kursiv] (dhe ne vijim gjithnje duke lene nje cift shtyllash te zbrazte)

shohim  II [kapital ] . 4 [kursiv] si dhe 

jo fort qarte  II [kapital] . 5 [kursiv] ne harkun e fundit qe shihet ne relief;


qe sikur  markon  numrin e cift-shtyllave qe shihen ne kete skene per te determinuar me sakte  vendndodhjen e ngjarjes ne reference me harqet e ures.

do te dyshoja se jane addicion por keta numra nuk jane "engaved" sic kemi rastin ne cdo falsifikim relievesh por jane "embosed", qe konfirmon se jane pjese a patrazuar e pamjes origjinale dhe se i ka bere dora e njejte.

----------


## Baptist

cfare ka ketu jasht normales [?!!]
jasht 'normales' eshte fakti se ne shkolla mesohet qe numrat kursiv i sollen arabet dhe se nuk jane perdorur deri rreth shekullit 15 tes.

kjo shtylle sic thame eshte promovuar ne vitin 113, dhe sikur pergenjeshtron perrallen me arabet plotesisht, me per afro 14 shekuj te plote!

----------


## Billy Joe

po mer po ka qene pervec inxhinjer, edhe skulptor, dhe projektues(ka projektuar dhe forum trajanum ne rome), ca e ngjyros kot me te kuqe, lol???

----------


## javan

> po mer po ka qene pervec inxhinjer, edhe skulptor, dhe projektues, ca e ngjyros kot me te kuqe, lol???


Di gje ne ka bere ai kete skulpture (si psh skulptori Da Vinci)?

----------


## Billy Joe

> Di gje ne ka bere ai kete skulpture (si psh skulptori Da Vinci)?


ai e ka bere, dhe jo vetem kete, por dhe kolonen e trajanit si dhe punime te tjera, te cilat i kam pare live.
numrat qe jane aty thuhet te jene nderhyrje, dmth false.
nje gje dihet me siguri, numrat romake jane perdorur deri ne shekullin e XIV.

----------


## Baptist

a eshte e mundur qe kjo kolonade te jete ndertuar pikerisht ne shekullin XIV-XVI?

----------


## Baptist

> Di gje ne ka bere ai kete skulpture (si psh skulptori Da Vinci)?


paperjashtimisht edhe da vinci ka qene nje nder inxhinjeretme te medhenje te kohes se vet

aftesia e te verejturit analitik [studimor] duhet te shkoje shume shkalle pertej aparencave.

prania e numrave kursiv ne relief si dhe forma e tyre eshte aq moderne sa mund te dyshohet se jane shkruar pas hsekullit XV AD

Informata tjeter se shkallet spirale nuk jane njohur me pare ne kete civilizim shfaq problem te ri. 

implikim shtese:
 po te jete autentike (pra e kryer ne vitin 113), kjo behet deshmi shtese se as "minaret" nuk jane arqitekture arabe.

----------


## Baptist

> as grek nuk ishte pavarsisht emrit grek. ishte i helenizuar i gjenerates se pare, ai ishte nga nabatejte(nabatee), nje fis tregetaresh arabe.


nabatejte nuk kane te bejne me kete pune 
dhe suprimimi i nabateasve ka ndodhur pas luftes me daki.
apollodori ishte qytetar roman qe jetonte ne damask dhe gjindej ne danub gjate ndertimit te ures se nuk ndertohej dot ura pa te.

----------


## Billy Joe

> Kolona Trajanit qe pjese e ures, njelloj si keto basoreliefet ne foto. Si e provon qe Apollodori eshte autori? Po ashtu, ku thuhet qe numrat jane shtese e mevonshme, e ciles kohe dhe cila ka qene arsyeja e kesaj shtese nmerore te "re"?


kane dashur tia atribuojne perseri nje arabi futjen e numrave korsive por mjaft me heret, megjithate jane numra fals....numrat korsive filluan gjeresisht te perdoreshin ne europe vetem pas shekullit te XIV.
anyway, dihet qe numrat qe perdorim sot, nuk jane arabe por indiane.




> Nuk te duket se po bie ndesh me Urielin qe kishte shkruar se Apollodori i Damaskut ne 113 AD qe ne kontakt me arabet dhe indianet dhe se ketej derivon njohuria e numrave 'arabe'? Nderkohe qe nuk ka evidence te njohjes numrave hindu/arabe para 662 ad ne Siri dhe 773 ad ne Bagdat.


nuk ishte ne kontakt me arabet, apollodori ka qene vete arab.

_Il legame tra Apollodoro e Traiano si spiega facilmente. Nel 76-77 d.C. il padre del futuro imperatore, M. Ulpio Traiano, era stato governatore della Siria (legatus pro praetore Syriae), provincia in cui lo stesso Traiano aveva soggiornato nel 73-74 oppure nel 75-76, all'età di venti o ventidue anni, come tribunus legionis. E' ben probabile quindi che il padre dell'architetto sia entrato nella clientela di Traiano padre, mentre questi era in Siria.  Apollodoro dovrebbe essere nato intorno all'anno 60 d.C., e forse fu introdotto a Roma da Traiano già  nel 91, quando era console ordinario, per essere impiegato nell'attuazione dei programmi domizianei di intenso rinnovamento edilizio della città .

Su Apollodoro abbiamo poche informazioni dagli autori antichi, in parte anche inattendibili come la storiella riportata da Dione Cassio, secondo il quale Adriano lo avrebbe fatto mettere a morte perchè risentito di un suo giudizio negativo sul tempio di Venere e Roma, progettato dall'imperatore stesso. Un busto stilisticamente coerente con l'età  traianea, proveniente da Roma, conservato a Monaco di Baviera (fig. 2) e che reca una scritta in greco col suo nome, ci tramanda con ogni probabilità il suo ritratto, che si  è voluto riconoscere anche sulla Colonna Traiana nel gruppo a destra della figura di Traiano che sacrifica presso il ponte del Danubio, nel personaggio subito a destra dietro l'imperatore (fig. 1).

Nonostante il nome greco, Apollodoro era dunque un Siriano di origine anellenica. Damasco è stata una metropoli di cultura cosmopolita, abitata dall'epoca di Alessandro Magno in poi da Arabi, Greci, Giudei, Romani. La città  cadde sotto il dominio dei Nabatei, una popolazione araba, verso l'anno 85 a.C., per essere poi occupata dai Romani nel 66; nel 38 la Celesiria fece parte dei territori donati da Antonio a Cleopatra, tornando in seguito in possesso dei Nabatei, fino all'epoca di Nerone in cui fu nuovamente sotto il controllo romano. Non vi possono essere dubbi, quindi, sulle origini etniche di Apollodoro: egli era un Nabateo ellenizzato di prima generazione, che aveva appreso il greco come seconda lingua e che aveva adottato un nome greco, come era tenuto a fare qualunque orientale che volesse acquisire una posizione elevata nel mondo romano. Il nome originario, di cui per assonanza quello greco potesse essere considerato un parallelo, può essere facilmente riconosciuto nell'arabo Aboudat (in greco Obodes), ben diffuso tra i Nabatei, i quali nel I secolo a.C. ebbero anche tre monarchi così chiamati_

----------


## javan

Edhe nje here, cfare arsye arabe jane shtuar me vone? Cfare vlere/perfitimi vjne nga kjo shtese?

Me ngjan etniciteti i Apollodorit nuk qe ne pyetje, perpos nese ndonje ketu di qe ky i fundit kishte dijeni te numrave "hindu/arabe" nga burime te panjohura per Europen dhe se keto i pasak mbajture sekret (fakti qe Siria dhe Europa vazhdojne te jene ne erresire edhe pas 600 vjetesh e me shume).

----------


## javan

> kane dashur tia atribuojne perseri nje arabi futjen e numrave korsive por mjaft me heret, megjithate jane numra fals....numrat korsive filluan gjeresisht te perdoreshin ne europe vetem pas shekullit te XIV.
> anyway, dihet qe numrat qe perdorim sot, nuk jane arabe por indiane.
> 
> 
> nuk ishte ne kontakt me arabet, apollodori ka qene vete arab.


Kush kja dashur t'ja atribuoje nje arabi? Kudo Apollodori njihet si Grek i Damaskut. Pervec po te thuash qe kolona e Trajanit dhe basorelieved e ures u manipuluan nga Turqit ose turqit qe mbahen si Sllave, sepse Europa nuk ka interes te promovoje Arabine.

----------


## Baptist

fjala grek ne antikitet e ka kutpimin Emathiot qe ne latinishte perkthen ne fjalen grek. 
Apollodori s'ka asnje gjase te jete harap.
kunderthenia qendron ne faktin se columna e trajanit ka arqitekture te minares ne nje kohe kur minareja nuk ekzsiston askund ne bote.

----------


## javan

> fjala grek ne antikitet e ka kutpimin Emathiot qe ne latinishte perkthen ne fjalen grek. 
> Apollodori s'ka asnje gjase te jete harap.
> kunderthenia qendron ne faktin se columna e trajanit ka *arqitekture* te minares ne nje kohe kur minareja nuk ekzsiston askund ne bote.


Arkitektura e Kolones, perseris, arkitektura, qe veper e Apollodorit. Maja e kolenes qe mbuluar me pllaka bronzi te praruara me ar.

----------


## Billy Joe

kjo eshte hyrja L II ne colosseum.

----------


## Billy Joe

> Kush kja dashur t'ja atribuoje nje arabi? Kudo Apollodori njihet si Grek i Damaskut. Pervec po te thuash qe kolona e Trajanit dhe basorelieved e ures u manipuluan nga Turqit ose turqit qe mbahen si Sllave, sepse Europa nuk ka interes te promovoje Arabine.


c'rendesi ka si njihet apollodori, ata qe e dine, e dine sakte qe ishte arab, nabate.

----------


## Baptist

> Arkitektura e Kolones, perseris, arkitektura, qe veper e Apollodorit. Maja e kolenes qe mbuluar me pllaka bronzi te praruara me ar.


*Arqitektura* ne fjale eshte shpikje e minares;
se -a ka qene e mbuluar me pllaka cokoloate apo vafel petlla eshte e parendesishme.

----------


## Billy Joe

> fjala grek ne antikitet e ka kutpimin Emathiot qe ne latinishte perkthen ne fjalen grek. 
> Apollodori s'ka asnje gjase te jete harap.
> kunderthenia qendron ne faktin se columna e trajanit ka arqitekture te minares ne nje kohe kur minareja nuk ekzsiston askund ne bote.


fjala grek ka konotacion perbuzes per helenet dhe eshte latine, romaket moren emrin e fisit me te pazhvilluar dhe analfabet graeci dhe quajten gjithe helenet.

----------


## Baptist

> fjala grek ka konotacion perbuzes per helenet dhe eshte latine, romaket moren emrin e fisit me te pazhvilluar dhe analfabet graeci dhe quajten gjithe helenet.


nuk eshte ashtu

----------


## Billy Joe

> nuk eshte ashtu


e di qe nuk eshte ashtu, thashe ne kuptimin qe graeci filloi te perdoret gjeresisht si term dhe te nenkuptonte helenet.
aristoteli tek Meteorologica I xiv pohon qe graii eshte nje term i perdorur origjinalisht nga iliret per te quajtur dorianet.
kurse historiani gjerman klasik Georg Busolt thote qe Graea (γραία) derivon nga gjuha proto helene grau--->old lady, pra grua e vjeter, grua dhe grau nuk ndryshon aq shume, jo?

----------

